# Ghost Recon Phantoms



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

So nowadays some of the TDF guys are playing this game including me and tell me tell you that this game is fun to play a tough nut to crack with a noob team.

Developer - *Ubisoft Singapore*
Publisher - *Ubisoft*
Genre - *TPS*

*www.bubblews.com/assets/images/news/1833375901_1398548998.jpg



So please Share your IGN and discuss the tactics and guns.

Mine is Gameranand.


----------



## iittopper (May 3, 2014)

Anand , Need some review about this game , Will try it .


----------



## Pasapa (May 3, 2014)

The million dollar question: is it pay to win?


----------



## snap (May 3, 2014)

^^yea i think but not in lower levels


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> The million dollar question: is it pay to win?



No. I am on level 10 Assault and never thought that its Pay to Win, You just need to stick to one class and its upgrades then its OK if you go for all classes then guns are expensive. For me no its not P2W.



snap said:


> ^^yea i think but not in lower levels



In higher level also you only need a few modifications for scope and control other than that its OK.

- - - Updated - - -



iittopper said:


> Anand , Need some review about this game , Will try it .



OK will try to do it soon enough.


----------



## Pasapa (May 3, 2014)

But in many people say it is p2w..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 3, 2014)

I want to know if I'll be able to play it using my 2G connection.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 3, 2014)

not pay to win for sure. xp gained in match is the default currency you can almost everything from the store with xp. 
more over game size is small at 3.2gb and works well with only 512kbps connection.

- - - Updated - - -

been playing this for a year now


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 3, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> But in many people say it is p2w..



It matchmakes lower level player with lower level players but after some level, it matches you with higher level players. And it's all P2W from there. Or so I've heard.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 3, 2014)

set you're profanity filter on then they allocat you to match where gamers have same internet speed or same bandwidth irrespective you're level. if want to play with gamers on same level as you select that option before starting the match search

- - - Updated - - -

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/GhostReconPhantoms2014-05-0322-50-32-268_zps74fd505f.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/GhostReconPhantoms2014-05-0322-52-24-019_zpsb3ef14b7.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/GhostReconPhantoms2014-05-0322-54-04-339_zpsbc1098a4.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/GhostReconPhantoms2014-05-0323-04-28-599_zps675111c5.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/GhostReconPhantoms2014-05-0323-04-36-074_zps5dec2e8c.jpg


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2014)

oh missed this thread somehow. most of us play as assault in the clan. 

we just got map voting! like rig and attica most

as far as pay to win is concerned, afaik you can outplay the best equipped chars with basic gear and teamwork... even after level 8 (not allowed to join nub rooms after any one class reaches that level). also, I would imagine for anyone who pays for the gear it to be doubly difficult to say use the specialized tier II gear directly without practicing first on the tier I gear. haven't used beyond this. 

my IGN is shootybangbang. about guns I use 1-4x versatile scope with narrow and broad fov for all kinds of situations, upgrade in such a way that sacrifice load time and firing rate for accuracy and control. then to compensate for one second plus load time in primary weapon, have something that you can actually run and gun with for secondary... so while pushing use pistols.

*i.imgur.com/tb0WlMm.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]
True that and we have witnessed and won many close matches because of teamwork, last time we played with [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION], so close matches that we had to secure just one point and defend it, no option to push forward and the opponents had really good weapons, tier 4-5 weapons and we had just tier 1 weapon and armor and yet we won. give us noob teams and we can crush them to Echo point in game. 
 [MENTION=138116]HE-MAN[/MENTION]
We need you in the clan, as you play sniper and we need a good sniper, just add me as friend and I'll add you to the clan.


----------



## DDIF (May 4, 2014)

@Anorian  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION], I too somehow never saw this thread, may be because I don't bother with TDF much these days.
Anyway I think  [MENTION=138116]HE-MAN[/MENTION] has send me a friend request, is ur IGN HEMAN?
I've lots of screenshots but they are mostly of WIN/SCORE screen. I can upload when I find them.
Here it is:
56k WARNING


Spoiler



*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/1.jpg
*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/2.jpg
*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/3.jpg
*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/4.jpg
*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/5.jpg
*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/6.jpg
*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/7.jpg
*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/8.jpg
*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/9.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2014)

[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] 
Actually this thread is 2 days old. 

Anyways here comes the review as requested by          [MENTION=136697]iittopper[/MENTION]


*Ghost Recon Phantoms Review*

Its not really likely for Ubisoft to release a Free to Play games every then and now but they finally did it with Ghost Recon Phantoms. Ghost Recon Phantoms is a Free to Play Squad based combat games which switches from FPS to TPS and vice versa dynamically. This game was released way back in 2012 but it was in Beta and just some months ago this game has finally came out of Beta with this name, previously it was known as Ghost Recon Online and was under development. You can get this game from Steam or from Ubisoft site also.

Now the game is certainly not the best to look at but it looks moderately good, and to be honest you can’t expect much eye candy than this one from a F2P, it has been developed with YETI engine which is a modified UE3 engine, I’ll add some screenshots when I play this game next time.

In this game you play in a 8 people Squad and you can choose one of the three classes, Assault, Recon or Support with each class having two abilities. Assault are front line fighters, with abilities like Blitz and TDS, as for weapons they are expert in Assault rifles and shotguns. Recon are the one who either Sneak up behind you and kill your entire squad or take you out from distance, they have Cloak and Scan ability, they will have either SMGs for close quarter recon specialist or Snipers for long Range recon.  Support Role provide support to other classes with their abilities like Shield and EMP EMP Blackout, they are proficient in LMGs & Rifles. Now talking about these abilities is easy but properly using them with the Team is quite a difficult task.


Spoiler



*farm3.staticflickr.com/2918/14097719781_f72c23e71c_b.jpg
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2932/13914269687_daf842c33a_b.jpg



 The Blitz Ability of Assault enables him to put a shield before him and run like hell to knockdown others and kill them, but in this duration he can be killed from behind so others have to provide cover for him, also TDS suppresses the enemies with a device which which provide continuous fire where you point it to. As for Recon abilities they are quite simple enough, Cloak mode makes you invisible to normal eyes but not expert eyes for a short duration and Scan enables you to see all the enemies above you even behind the walls and covers in the vicinity. The Shield ability of Support will soak up damage for some time and it will kinda create a bubble in which you’ll be safe for a short duration, really good for pushing and EMP Blackout counters this by destroying that bubble. So if you are going in with bubble and opposition has EMP Blackout and uses it then all the squadmates in that bubble will be dead shot.

With so many abilities the key point is to work with the team together to achieve capture the points, for example start the Bubble and TDS from Assault and even if the opponent has EMP Blast then also you’ll be alive coz of suppressing fire from TDS, similarly scan the area with the recon and Assault with Blitz can knock down enemies and Recon with cloak can kill them quickly after and also save Blitz guys from being shot down, so in the end it comes down to working as a team and using abilities properly by informing others as well so they can benefit from it as well. And for that the voice communication in this game works flawlessly, its really good and you can interact with your teammates using microphones, always tell them how you dies, who killed you so other member don’t become the cannon fodder for him.

There are basically three game modes, one is Capture the point, in which both teams start with 2 points and they have to capture another three to win or when timer runs out team with max captures wins the round. Other is Capture and Hold which is self explanatory, third is Defend in which you are given three points and enemy have to capture them to win, and you have to defend them in order to win the round. Each match will contain two rounds.

Now here comes the best part, the weapon customization, you select a weapon and you can micromanage every aspect of it, you want a 4x zoom in a Assault, you are in, want silencer too, good. You need a Sniper with silencer, or want a SMG with very high rate of fire, you can micromanage each and every aspect of any weapon and tweak it to your heart content. Similarly you can upgrade your armor and abilities as well and tweak them, however there is not much for armor modifications. For buying these the in game currency is points or gold, which you get after each and every match according to your performance in the match, you can also simply buy them for real money as well.


Spoiler



*farm3.staticflickr.com/2927/13914246947_912115d5be_b.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7388/13914253157_2976f5cdbc_b.jpg
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2915/13914318610_19d5d1f5e2_b.jpg



This game is certainly not without issues, first of all the maps are less than my expectations, they are not in abundant amount, I hope Ubi fixes this by adding more maps in game. Matchmaking is sometimes frustrating, for example, you get in team with extreme noobs which will cost you the match no matter your skill level. Also many times you are getting really high pings and others are getting lower pings so you are at disadvantage but this can be countered with a in game settings. The weapon modification in this game is quite costly to say the least, you can’t buy many weapons with the points provided but get enough for a single class.

Now the million dollar question “Is this game Pay to Win ??“. My answer would be NO, yes the weapon prices and their modifications is higher than expected and you get some advantage with them but as long as you are playing with a single class and need modification for that class only then you don’t need to spend a single penny from your pocket, you can easily buy using the points provided after matches, if you want to buy for each class then well you have spend real money and that is case for nearly every F2P game. Also using grenade is expensive in this game as they come under consumables and you have to buy and use, so I never use them, simple as that. I can kill with my weapon only and can dodge grenades. With a better teamwork you can easily counter good weapons bought with real money in any game.

Pros :
Class abilities adds fun
Teamwork required
Weapon modification

Cons :
Matchmaking is sometimes messed up
Lesser maps
Weapon modification is costly

Overall Score - 8/10


----------



## DDIF (May 4, 2014)

^^    [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION], very good review. Well I am too lazy to post a long review about any title but I can add this.
This is true multi-player, as    [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] said, you can't accomplish anything unless you use teamwork, no matter how skilled you are.
1. You could be the best sniper and you could be camping at  your own spawn point but somebody's gonna sneak up and kill you, unless your team-mate/s is/are backing you up and scanning/killing enemies close to your position.
2. You could run to other team's hideout and kill all members but that isn't gonna accomplish anything if your team is sitting duck/camping for kills and they don't push forward.
All in all this is not a *"Run and Gun"* game like CSGO or COD/BF, this is objective and squad based tactical shooter.
And about pay to win, as long as you are good and your team is good, expensive guns doesn't matter, of course the gun statistics makes you feel better but over all, all the guns are same.

And this game does have issues which gameranand explained. First there are no special servers. Servers are allotted based on players and most are in EU region so expect high pings. But when you play in night and are pitted against most Indian players then all the pings are same and you can play.
Maps are very few and some have clear advantage/disadvantage for one team.

PS: if anyone is willing to play then me, Anorian, kunalht and gameranand play a lot. Add us on steam or in game. here are the IDs:


Spoiler



* [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] = ShootyBangBang
  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] = firebird9
  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] = gameranand
  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] = DDIF
*


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2014)

^^ Yup true that. BTW nice scores, I wish to make a score comparable to you some day.


----------



## Piyush (May 4, 2014)

will be joining you guys soon


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> will be joining you guys soon



Don't be so late...


----------



## HE-MAN (May 4, 2014)

yeah my IGN is HEMAN. I think i have added ddif gameranand shootybangbang will add firebird9..
and for some reason i always end with indian and pak players in match


----------



## kunalht (May 4, 2014)

Yeah Good work.
Lets play at 6:00 PM today?
How many players can play together in clan?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2014)

I have it installed but It asks me for Uplay account
What do i do ?

- - - Updated - - -

Nevermind

- - - Updated - - -

add me nerevarine5 steam
and stormfrost ingame


----------



## DDIF (May 4, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Yeah Good work.
> Lets play at 6:00 PM today?
> How many players can play together in clan?



I can be there, we can make two fireteams. To play as a clan we need another clan to fight with us.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 4, 2014)

guys its the weekend i dont think anybody will be there. its party time I'll join at 10 i think


----------



## kunalht (May 4, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> I can be there, we can make two fireteams. To play as a clan we need another clan to fight with us.



OKay 6 PM


----------



## iittopper (May 4, 2014)

Very Nice Review mate , I am giving this game a try .


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 4, 2014)

Tell me tell you : Typo?


----------



## Anorion (May 5, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/ln5WycF.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

hey guys in store, redeem coupon SMOK-ZO59-U8UI-F6D3 for 10 smoke grenades. not that they provide too much cover, but might help a little. hope this works later today as well.


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2014)

Anorion said:


> hey guys in store, redeem coupon SMOK-ZO59-U8UI-F6D3 for 10 smoke grenades. not that they provide too much cover, but might help a little. hope this works later today as well.



Thanks reedemed.
Now here comes the screenshots where 3-4 of us played together.   [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] always used to get DC but we played quite a few with him as well, in most games, me,    [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] and    [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] were together.



Spoiler



Sadness no friend was here so had to play alone. 
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5565/14106688592_d22754c78e_b.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7370/14106688272_bee2c1deb7_b.jpg

With    [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION],   [MENTION=136474]Allu Azad[/MENTION],   [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION], 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7397/14110152894_bb80b72e2e_b.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7436/13923129639_45d2257210_b.jpg

With    [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION],    [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION], Forgot to take screenshot of Round 1, nevertheless we won that one, and lost the Round 2 coz    [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] was trolling with some Foreign guy, anyway won Round 3 and Match was ours. If Mani or Kunal have sceenshot of Round 1 then send that to me, I'll post that here as well. 
*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/10.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7355/14086814706_1402b969b0_b.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7359/14106694832_976e39a867_b.jpg

This one is just for show off, Got Best Assault Medal even after so many deaths. 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7184/13923307879_20972f2e24_b.jpg


----------



## Anorion (May 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] always used to get DC


yeah in one game I got DC, connected again thinking i'll get my old slot, but connected into opposition team! I dc again before things got interesting. Dc when I caught HE-MAN playing too. 

Some indian dudes are playing songs over the voice channel lol


----------



## kunalht (May 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Thanks reedemed.
> Now here comes the screenshots where 3-4 of us played together. [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] always used to get DC but we played quite a few with him as well, in most games, me,  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] were together.



Yeah!
It was great fun!


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2014)

We should do this more often, pick a time and 6-8 guys from the clan play together, all speak Desi language and enjoy.


----------



## kunalht (May 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> We should do this more often, pick a time and 6-8 guys from the clan play together, all speak Desi language and enjoy.



lol yeah!


----------



## Allu Azad (May 5, 2014)

IGN - *MemoriesHurt*


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2014)

Anorion said:


> "Jasmine, close the door"



LOL yeah, I remember that one.


----------



## DDIF (May 5, 2014)

F**K you both!!!
I am F**K**G gonna frag you when we play, even if I loose a match.

Anyway played with     [MENTION=138116]HE-MAN[/MENTION] and    [MENTION=136474]Allu Azad[/MENTION] few minutes ago.
Match was good but my team was total n00b. Everyone was camping or going for kills, no one was speaking or co-rodinarting any attack. I was so frustrated that I wanted to pull my hairs, only I don't have any.
Didn't win a single round, missed my team-mate     [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] a lot.
Here are some screenies if anyone wanna see.


Spoiler



*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/11.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/12.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/13.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/14.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/15.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/16.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/17.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/18.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/19.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/grp/20.jpg



*PS:*  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] , Gamer delete ur post, if I started trolling, u will cry.


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2014)

Sorry, I was gone to Railway station at 12:30 PM and came back at 6:15 PM, also had to receive some couriers and all, so day was real busy and I was really tired. Thats the reason I didn't played, I actually didn't played any game at all after coming back. Will play tomorrow for sure, oh wait its 12:46 AM so it means I'll play today. Going for the second sleep now. 

I can't delete any post as I am not Mod, Anorion can do that but then he wouldn't be much of a troll then.


----------



## DDIF (May 6, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Sorry, I was gone to Railway station at 12:30 PM and came back at 6:15 PM, also had to receive some couriers and all, so day was real busy and I was really tired. Thats the reason I didn't played, I actually didn't played any game at all after coming back. Will play tomorrow for sure, oh wait its 12:46 AM so it means I'll play today. Going for the second sleep now.
> 
> I can't delete any post as I am not Mod, Anorion can do that but then he wouldn't be much of a troll then.


You can delete your own posts.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 6, 2014)

suggest a headphone with mic cheap one just for GRP


----------



## Piyush (May 6, 2014)

^^Cowon EM1 with remote mic
Search that


----------



## Anorion (May 6, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> suggest a headphone with mic cheap one just for GRP



man you really going at it. let's fireteam up the next time you on.

some maps are meant for camping. that holdout in attica... anyone who pushes dies, anyone who camps, caps and wins


----------



## Gollum (May 6, 2014)

when we going to play? I downloads it already, why you no play?


----------



## RCuber (May 6, 2014)

Will check it out tonight!!

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> when we going to play? I downloads it already,*Y U NO PLAY?*



Corrected!!


----------



## Pasapa (May 6, 2014)

just downloaded it , add me

id : Pasapa


----------



## HE-MAN (May 6, 2014)

Anorion said:


> man you really going at it. let's fireteam up the next time you on.
> 
> some maps are meant for camping. that holdout in attica... anyone who pushes dies, anyone who camps, caps and wins



a lot has changed map wise.
the metro level right side train now has a window at the very end well as before it was all solid glass.


----------



## Anorion (May 6, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> a lot has changed map wise.
> the metro level right side train now has a window at the very end well as before it was all solid glass.



think that is a mistake, there is glass at c end, no glass at d end. 

*i.imgur.com/uFOjmjx.jpg
there is so much story in this world map. Kashmir and UK are one country. Punjab, Haryana and bits of Rajasthan is another. China owns everything from Tibet to Thailand... and all of NE India! Xinjiang is a country on its own. Pakistan and Afghanistan together are split into three countries... what are their names? And either Russia took over Iran.. or Iran took over Russia.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 6, 2014)

Anorion said:


> man you really going at it. let's fireteam up the next time you on.
> 
> some maps are meant for camping. that holdout in attica... anyone who pushes dies, anyone who camps, caps and wins



a lot has changed map wise.
the metro level right side train now has a window at the very end well as before it was all solid glass.

before you werent able to climb off the train at the very end now their is an opening to climb out


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]
Welcome to the party.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 7, 2014)

also before the max level for any class was 30 only. now they have increased it coz now i am recon 31


----------



## Anorion (May 7, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/90fLxZE.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> also before the max level for any class was 30 only. now they have increased it coz now i am recon 31



Dunno about that. Still at level 15.


----------



## hsr (May 7, 2014)

1gb to go, I'll be ready this afternoon


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2014)

hsr said:


> 1gb to go, I'll be ready this afternoon



Really??


----------



## RCuber (May 7, 2014)

crap, forgot to put it for download yesterday night, was playing Battlefield :/


----------



## hsr (May 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Really??



This 3gb better be worth more than Hannibal, South Park and Arrested development


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2014)

Anorion said:


> think that is a mistake, there is glass at c end, no glass at d end.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/uFOjmjx.jpg
> there is so much story in this world map. Kashmir and UK are one country. Punjab, Haryana and bits of Rajasthan is another. China owns everything from Tibet to Thailand... and all of NE India! Xinjiang is a country on its own. Pakistan and Afghanistan together are split into three countries... what are their names? And either Russia took over Iran.. or Iran took over Russia.



What kind of pseudo propaganda map is that ?


----------



## hsr (May 7, 2014)

uplay: hsrTheDoktor
IGN: TheD0kt0r

- - - Updated - - -

ping me when you game, and someone educate me with the non-guide stuff!


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2014)

hsr said:


> uplay: hsrTheDoktor
> IGN: TheD0kt0r
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Plz add me in Game....IGN - Gameranand, so I can add you to the Clan.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 7, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] welcome . I need to read about this game too. What does those green lines among players mean?


----------



## Anorion (May 7, 2014)

its a way to keep track of where everyone is if you are moving as a group.


----------



## hsr (May 7, 2014)

Sniper rifle I have is really unstable and the game is totally weird to me now. Mix of TF2 Spy + CS Mechanics + Mass Effect 3 Jumpin' is all that's on my mind now...


----------



## Allu Azad (May 7, 2014)

hsr said:


> Sniper rifle I have is really unstable and the game is totally weird to me now. Mix of TF2 Spy + CS Mechanics + Mass Effect 3 Jumpin' is all that's on my mind now...


It is just a clone of BF3 with inbuilt voice support and pay-to-win elements.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 8, 2014)

unable to connect to server after starting game launcher.
patching is been done on europe servers north amercian servers are online.

why is this happening


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2014)

Damn 730 MB Update.


----------



## hsr (May 8, 2014)

I can't login, it just says invalid login!


----------



## Allu Azad (May 8, 2014)

hsr said:


> I can't login, it just says invalid login!



Use valid login.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 8, 2014)

i got an update of 132mb and i am getting login failed


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2014)

Well Downloading something else so have paused this update, will update and report about it.


----------



## hsr (May 8, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Use valid login.



very funny, here have some cookies *www.tvfanforums.net/public/style_emoticons/default/cookie.gif


----------



## Anorion (May 8, 2014)

700mb update, cant login too


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2014)

Anorion said:


> 700mb update, cant login too



You are done with the Update ??


----------



## Anorion (May 8, 2014)

yesss

now getting unable to connect to server in the launcher itself

update : scheduled maintenance was from 6:00 AM to 13:00 PM CEST, which is I think 9:30 to 16:30 PM IST - its taking looonger


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2014)

Anorion said:


> yesss
> 
> now getting unable to connect to server in the launcher itself



Might be maintainence


----------



## DDIF (May 8, 2014)

I finished the update some three hours but slept after that, didn't check the login or anything. I am gonna check it in few minutes.
I hope they changed the unfair advantage of some maps like Train Station and Nukes.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 8, 2014)

So should I update or not?


----------



## hsr (May 8, 2014)

Maintenance till 21:30 IST :/

- - - Updated - - -



> Tactical Suits do not decay as long as the subscription is active


Does this mean unlimited invi? or something else?


----------



## Anorion (May 9, 2014)

working now

37 mb and punkbuster update

news : we have map voting now!! enjoy. most votes are washouts, nobody likes peshawar. 

*i.imgur.com/h4TNeLE.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



hsr said:


> Maintenance till 21:30 IST :/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I guess it means that armour does not need repairs


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2014)

Peshawar is one of my favorite maps. No place for camping in that map from where you can kill everyone.


----------



## Anorion (May 9, 2014)

oh yeah really easy to just move around campers at pesh, but the games last really long


----------



## DDIF (May 9, 2014)

Peshawar is the only properly designed map IMO. Most of the maps I've played (I think I've played almost all) have some sort of weakness, a camping point, a hard to get sniper point. Another map (forget the name) where we fight on a ship is also awesome, no camping and hard sniping.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 9, 2014)

u still need to repair armor and map voting results in people voting for old maps that were there from the beta


----------



## HE-MAN (May 11, 2014)

why arent you guys playing GRP


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2014)

Because we are busy with GRAW 2 nowadays.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Because we are busy with GRAW 2 nowadays.



thats like 2007 all over again but why?


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> thats like 2007 all over again but why?



Just it happened so.....found this gem again from the good old collection.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Just it happened so.....found this gem again from the good old collection.



very tactical game for its time even the single player campaign


----------



## RCuber (May 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Just it happened so.....found this gem again from the good old collection.



This. 

I always wanted to play GRAW2, but couldn't play it. I think a few years ago I tried it, but I was playing with controller and couldn't bind the keys properly and left it. now that I have fully switched to KBD/Mouse I can give it another shot. IIRC it was not a problem with GRFS as I finished it before I switch from controller. GRFS MP was a disaster for me, couldn't even join a server  

On Topic. Played half a round, ping was too high, and I felt the game play a bit slow, will give it a shot again,


----------



## Anorion (May 12, 2014)

^what is your IGN?


----------



## RCuber (May 12, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^what is your IGN?



RCuber, tell me the Acronym for IGN is "In Game Name"


----------



## HE-MAN (May 12, 2014)

guys i was thinking we should make a small guide for new comers for guns in each class and level tips and tricks


----------



## hsr (May 13, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> guys i was thinking we should make a small guide for new comers for guns in each class and level tips and tricks



Yes please, this is important. I'm just applying GTA IV to CounterStrike now halp plzthx


----------



## DDIF (May 13, 2014)

^^ I see none of you except  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] or  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] online on steam at time of play so why need to put all the effort.
Anyone ever asked here to be online to play together? NO. So whats the point.
And if you want my two cents on the guide, then here it is once again:


This is *not run and gun and neither it is sniper camping* game. This is squad based tactical shooter.
[*]*Kill/Death ration doesn't matter* in a match. Helping your team-mates does. Helping ur team-mates, capturing points, suppressing some enemy, offensive kills and point defense genereate a lot higher score than kills.
[*]If you are playing with someone you know the f**k**g speak up and co-ordinate, don't just sit there waiting for him to be killed because you too were killed.
[*]Don't just stay hidden and camp, use your f**k**g abilities.

For a kill you get 100 points, for a kill assist you get 75 points but for a capture you get 500 points and for capture assit you get 300 points.
So see the game mechanics and play according to it.


----------



## hsr (May 13, 2014)

I'm always online (maybe you don't  have me on steam? *_hsr*). I don't play because I don't know how to and nobody's around to teach (reached lvl 7 recon I think). I always ask people to join but 99% of my friends are Dota players and you know how it goes


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2014)

hsr said:


> I'm always online (maybe you don't  have me on steam? *_hsr*). I don't play because I don't know how to and nobody's around to teach (reached lvl 7 recon I think). I always ask people to join but 99% of my friends are Dota players and you know how it goes



Mid or feed 

Btw I will join you guys this weekend.
Waiting for my monitor and graphics card to arrive


----------



## DDIF (May 13, 2014)

hsr said:


> I'm always online (maybe you don't  have me on steam? *_hsr*). I don't play because I don't know how to and nobody's around to teach (reached lvl 7 recon I think). I always ask people to join but 99% of my friends are Dota players and you know how it goes



If you are in [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] or [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] or [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] 's friend list then search for me in their friend-list. I am listed as DDIF. Add me, right now I can't add you as I am reinstalling Windows 8.


----------



## ariftwister (May 13, 2014)

Should I download grp or graw 2 ? Which one you guys play often?

 And when downloading grp(steam), my avg shows it contains a virus and download stops. Any alternative source?


----------



## DDIF (May 13, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Should I download grp or graw 2 ? Which one you guys play often?
> 
> And when downloading grp(steam), my avg shows it contains a virus and download stops. Any alternative source?


Better use something other than AVG, and now a days we are mostly on GRAW2, last month we played GRP a lot but now 5 -6 of us who regularly play have changed to GRAW2. Actually download both but give priority to GRAW2. We will be online soon so you can talk about it there.


----------



## Pasapa (May 13, 2014)

Finally played a round after installing the game last week, seems like a camping game with so many icons spread across the map..


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Finally played a round after installing the game last week, seems like a camping game with so many icons spread across the map..



You are so wrong.


----------



## Ramu56 (May 14, 2014)

I have a story to tell.......I used to play this game in closed beta and open beta.One day i got angry that the developers messed up with the game.So, i sold all my guns and bought **** load of Mystery Boxes.These boxes gave me over 200 twinkle grenades.As a part of full game release on steam they gave veteran rewards, from which  i got around 3800 GC. With which i bought a higher Tier weapon for each class and i am living a happy life now.


----------



## hsr (May 14, 2014)

I'm sorry guys. The beginner levels were okayish, but the higher ones are more inclined to a pay-to-win style. I don't like how the weapons are classified. Damage should never be something you can buy with money. Stability, upgrades like laser and scopes are fine but damage increase and "special" ammos are just absurd. I will only play this game with friends as that would be fun and this is certainly not something you'd play to get that satisfaction of a win but rather 'lols'. I'm off to find a better shooting game, this has failed to impress me.

(not that you guys should care, but it's an opinion and I'm putting it out there )


----------



## Ramu56 (May 14, 2014)

hsr said:


> I'm sorry guys. The beginner levels were okayish, but the higher ones are more inclined to a pay-to-win style. I don't like how the weapons are classified. Damage should never be something you can buy with money. Stability, upgrades like laser and scopes are fine but damage increase and "special" ammos are just absurd. I will only play this game with friends as that would be fun and this is certainly not something you'd play to get that satisfaction of a win but rather 'lols'. I'm off to find a better shooting game, this has failed to impress me.
> 
> (not that you guys should care, but it's an opinion and I'm putting it out there )


Believe me, you can win matches in this game even with low tier weapons if you have teamwork.You can win matches in this game by just using Heat and Aegis if you coordinate well.
Source: Around 1000 hrs of gameplay experience.


----------



## hsr (May 14, 2014)

I guess you are right, this is NOT fun when you have no team...


----------



## Anorion (May 14, 2014)

^yes, can dominate if even one fireteam of 4 ppl move together


----------



## HE-MAN (May 14, 2014)

guys plz come to play grp at 11 tonight


----------



## HE-MAN (May 15, 2014)

cant login again. this happens to me once every week wtf


----------



## HE-MAN (May 17, 2014)

bump!!!!!


----------



## Anorion (May 17, 2014)

yep will start playing from monday again


----------



## HE-MAN (May 20, 2014)

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/GhostReconPhantoms2014-05-2014-17-47-051_zps392c69dd.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

guys u r missing out all the fun


----------



## DDIF (May 22, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> guys u r missing out all the fun



Nope we are not yet, we all played it when it was in full swing, and your playing hours are not in our time frame, I mean you play at odd times, not see you online much.
Me  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] are mostly online after 8 PM, do ping us when you see us though I hate to play in fireteam without my mate  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION].
Would love to play if all my friends are there.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 22, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Nope we are not yet, we all played it when it was in full swing, and your playing hours are not in our time frame, I mean you play at odd times, not see you online much.
> Me  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] are mostly online after 8 PM, do ping us when you see us though I hate to play in fireteam without my mate  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION].
> Would love to play if all my friends are there.



been playing this since beta.
was absent for 4 months becoz of internet issue.


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2014)

Need more maps like Peshawar. Almost all of the other maps are sniper's paradise. Not that I have anything against it (I actually play Recon most of the times) but this scenario aint good.


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2014)

camping and sniping are defensive strategies that losing team always revert to in any map


----------



## Anorion (Jul 13, 2014)

EU: Support Starter Pack free as promotion on steam


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hah I missed this. I will download this tonight. Will join you guys then


----------



## snap (Jul 14, 2014)

[Steam] (DLC) Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Phantoms - NA: Recon Starter Pack (see comment for extra info) : FreeGameFindings maybe you guys will find this useful


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2014)

30 day xp/ ac boost guys, get it


----------



## DDIF (Aug 3, 2014)

Anorion said:


> 30 day xp/ ac boost guys, get it



Already played a round in morning.


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2014)

Downloading on steam... 
Will try the game on weekend


----------



## HEMAN_24 (Sep 7, 2014)

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/GRO_0099_zpsd4b956e9.png

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/GRO_0095_zpsd0ae41c0.png

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/GRO_0076_zps98643605.png

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/GRO_0070_zpsd4b18abf.png

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/GRO_0051_zpsb0778c67.png

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/GRO_0020_zps77ad9eb4.png

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/GRO_0006_zps20010457.png

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/GRO_0005_zpsd1376a2b.png


----------



## HEMAN_24 (Sep 7, 2014)

why are my post not been posted


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 7, 2014)

sorry guys had to make new account here to post above but now i main account is working


----------



## iittopper (Oct 13, 2014)

Anybody still play it ? Add me on steam - randomlocks


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 24, 2015)

Still playing anybody? I got the infinity pack this sale and restarted with a new account... Seems good so far...


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2015)

Dumped it around a year ago.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 24, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Dumped it around a year ago.


Still players are there though. I play everyday.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Still players are there though. I play everyday.



That is quite obvious. We played, enjoyed while we can and then left. I do that to most of the game. For quite some time I played Tribes Ascend as well and then left it when I got bored.


----------

